# Over 50 rides, only 1 tip, 5 star rating



## bimmy5678 (Jul 17, 2016)

Every rider has been super friendly, I've gotten compliments on my driving, and all five stars so far, but only 1 tip!


----------



## bimmy5678 (Jul 17, 2016)

Wondering if I put a sign in car "tips appreciated" whether that will affect my ratings.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

De


bimmy5678 said:


> Wondering if I put a sign in car "tips appreciated" whether that will affect my ratings.


Depends what city in which you drive. 
I personally do not have a sign but absolutely feel you should be allowed to. There have been mixed results according to several post on this site. Some report 30-40% increase in tips no affect on ratings others the oppisite. Some report no change at all.


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

bimmy5678 said:


> Wondering if I put a sign in car "tips appreciated" whether that will affect my ratings.


No sign no tips, do you want to make money or not? At the current uber rates, your not making anything. Put the sign up and at least give yourself a chance to make some cash. You won't have a problem with ratings....


----------



## gw03081958 (Jun 28, 2016)

bimmy5678 said:


> Every rider has been super friendly, I've gotten compliments on my driving, and all five stars so far, but only 1 tip!


I have don't a total of 12 trips and have 11 5 star ratings and 3 tips totally 9.00.


----------



## AllanJ (Jun 30, 2016)

I am a n00b with about 160 trips. I have found tips are incredibly hit and miss, and have little to do with the wealth or status of the passenger or anything, really. I am starting to believe some random cosmic force controls it.

For example, I took a quite harried, stressed young woman 4000 ft from her apartment to her waitstaff work (hot day, running late).... she tipped me $5. I said "Oh, no, you keep that, I was going that way anyway." She insisted: "Service people tip other service people!!!"

I had a guy tonight who pinged me... I showed up. He was waiting, apologized, saying "We are at a birthday party inside, and there is a surprise cake cutting I had no idea about... can I give you $20 to have you wait 20 minutes?" I said "Man, your whole fare won't be $7! I have a book, and you are my last fare. I will wait for free." He said,"No, I want to tip you $20 up front... my wife and I will be out in 20 minutes."

And then I had this rich guy last week who wanted me to drive 60 miles up into the mountains at midnight. Sweet fare, but he tipped me $2. 

And I picked up four bankers last week, drove them very efficiently to the airport for a flight they were late for, avoiding construction, taking odd short cuts, had them there in record time. Not a dime of tip.

It's out of our hands.


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy (Aug 3, 2016)

Been driving little over a month now. I have found tips really depend on type of riders you pick up. I work the outer edges of city in a upper income area more than anyplace and out there I end up getting tips from 50 percent of my riders in the morning and a little less than 50 percent of riders in that area in evenings. I seldom get a tip from 20 to 30 year Olds but I have gotten a few nice ones. I would say airport runs are my nicest tippers.

I think your city and the riders your getting will determine your tips. Also I think the nicer the vehicle and the more professional it appears also goes along way with tips. I have my phone on dashboard I use mostly but also have a cup holder stand for my ipad which makes it have the feel of a nice taxi. Been told many times that I have a great setup even though I don't really use ipad that much.

I drive from 430 to 10am and 230pm till 7pm Monday thru Thursdays when I can and extend those hours till midnight on Fridays. Saturdays depends but normally try to drive 3pm till midnight,

I drive a 2014 Dodge Grand Caravan RT and I get a lot of riders who love when I pick them up and get told that it's the nicest Uber ride they have had. I keep it extremely clean but that's the only special thing I do except offered candy and gum which few ever ask for it despite having signs.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Flies in the face of * "60% of riders"* tip doesn't it.

New rule folks, e

Effective like yesterday, if you say you are going to tip me through the Lyft app. you are getting 1 stared. And when Lyft contacts me as to why, as they do with all 1*ed riders, I get to tell both of them what Lairs you are.


----------

